# 12v stuff



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

Im looking for a good drill for trimming out. Thinking 12v but i dont know. What do you guyshave? How is it? Price? Thanks guys!


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Milwaukee, Bosch, DeWalt all have good 12 volt stuff. For what it is, and what they can do, you can't go wrong. You can very safely and efficiently trim out with any baby impact.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I would not buy a 12V drill.. I carry a 19.2V Porter Cable and I use it for everything..

The extra weight will build muscle.. that is always a good thing for guys who work with their hands.. :thumbsup:


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

Trimming out with an 18V drill or larger is foolish, I use a 9.6 dewalt, it works perfect for electrical trim. Of course this was before the 12v lithium tools


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I am debating between the Milwaukee 12v stuff and Bosch. I have had my hands on the Milwaukee, and was surprised at how heavy it was for its size. My 18v Ridgid impact doesn't weigh that much more with a compact battery, so I am a bit torn. Is the Bosch stuff lighter?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

mikeg_05 said:


> Trimming out with an 18V drill or larger is foolish, I use a 9.6 dewalt, it works perfect for electrical trim. Of course this was before the 12v lithium tools


So I have been "foolish" for the past (12) years.. :laughing:

But I have no problem bending 3/0 CU into a pretzel..


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Going_Commando said:


> I am debating between the Milwaukee 12v stuff and Bosch. I have had my hands on the Milwaukee, and was surprised at how heavy it was for its size. My 18v Ridgid impact doesn't weigh that much more with a compact battery, so I am a bit torn. Is the Bosch stuff lighter?


Lowes has them on display. The 12 volt stuff all weighs about the same. I'm sure you can find hard numbers online to compare. 

Personally, I wouldn't use an 18 volt impact for trimming out. They put out a lot more torque than the baby tools and it's easy to snap a screw head off if you're not quick off the trigger. I've never had that problem with the 12 volt impact, but they're still fast and easy to use.

I abused an older molder bosch impact and it lasted 2 years before I _gave_ it away. And that guy dropped it 20 feet off a lift and said it's still kicking. They may be small but they're pretty durable.


----------



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

I used my 18 v dewalt xrp hammerdrill for everything but i just got an 18v impact and love it. But using the 18v for trim out was tiring, plus its big. No need to use the bull for a calves (spelling?) job, know what i mean?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

DMILL said:


> I used my 18 v dewalt xrp hammerdrill for everything but i just got an 18v impact and love it. But using the 18v for trim out was tiring, plus its big. No need to use the bull for a calves (spelling?) job, know what i mean?


For 130-150 bucks, I'd say it's worth a try. I've been very happy with mine. I can't even remember the last time I used a drill for fastening. Seems so archaic.


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

I love my M12 1/4 driver. I have a couple of them and use them trimming out and usually carry a couple with different it's so I don't have to swap back and forth. Works great and the M12 line are probably some of the best tools I've bought.


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

I got the new Dewalt 20v Max premium hammer drill/screwdriver with the 3.0Ah batteries. That son of a gun is heavy. No way I would consider using it. I just use my 12v stuff for that small stuff.


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

I have the DeWalt 12V max kit. It came with an impact, 3/8" Drill, flashlight, 2 batteries & charger. $199 The impact and flashlight are awesome! All the tools have belt clips and are pretty light. Only downfall I can see is DeWalts 12V line-up is nowhere near as extensive as Milwaukee's


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

local134gt said:


> I have the DeWalt 12V max kit. It came with an impact, 3/8" Drill, flashlight, 2 batteries & charger. $199 The impact and flashlight are awesome! All the tools have belt clips and are pretty light. Only downfall I can see is DeWalts 12V line-up is nowhere near as extensive as Milwaukee's


As well, the impact lights up the area amazingly, much better than Milwaukee's IMO. The light is also very versatile.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

thoenew said:


> I got the new Dewalt 20v Max premium hammer drill/screwdriver with the 3.0Ah batteries. That son of a gun is heavy. No way I would consider using it. I just use my 12v stuff for that small stuff.


How do you like that drill 20 v max drill


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

I am in no way a fan of porter cable brand, I believe PC is a homeowners brand just like ryobi or craftsman. But their 12v impact and drill combo sells for $150 at lowes and the impact has 950inlbs torque, comes with a drill also for the finer touches. Good set for trimming out, not a complete line up like Milwaukee, or for any brand don't think a 12v set will replace the big boy drills for the heavier drilling/driving.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

If your looking for 12v you gotta go with Millwaukee. They have a huge selection of different tools to choose from and the extended battery is fantastic..


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

B4T said:


> So I have been "foolish" for the past (12) years.. :laughing:


(yes):laughing:


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

captkirk said:


> If your looking for 12v you gotta go with Millwaukee. They have a huge selection of different tools to choose from and the extended battery is fantastic..


I remember you not being too pleased with the 12v hacksaw. Has the xc battery changed your opinion of the hacksaw?

I love my m12 stuff sans the hacksaw.....I haven't tried it with a xc battery though.


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

B4T said:


> So I have been "foolish" for the past (12) years.. :laughing:
> 
> But I have no problem bending 3/0 CU into a pretzel..


Yes you have:laughing: I dunno my boss uses a 18v drill too, as far as you bending 3/0 cu into a pretzel, I bet that has nothing todo with you carrying an 18v drill.:whistling2:


----------



## sparky711 (Oct 1, 2011)

I use the m12 stuff on a daily basis and have no complaints. Its light weight and preforms better then what I would expect from a 12v..


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I wouldn't use a drill to trim out, why make it harder on yourself? I have the little Milwaukee 2.4v screwdriver with an adjustable clutch, it can be set so lite it won't even crack those cheap china made plates.

I do carry the Bosch drill/driver and the impact in 12v and love them both, so much easier to carry than the 18v stuff for general work.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

mikeg_05 said:


> Trimming out with an 18V drill or larger is foolish, I use a 9.6 dewalt, it works perfect for electrical trim. Of course this was before the 12v lithium tools


 
I think running in 6-32s with a drill is foolish.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Going_Commando said:


> I am debating between the Milwaukee 12v stuff and Bosch. I have had my hands on the Milwaukee, and was surprised at how heavy it was for its size. My 18v Ridgid impact doesn't weigh that much more with a compact battery, so I am a bit torn. Is the Bosch stuff lighter?


 
I have the Bosch stuff and think it's lighter and in the drill/driver much smaller than Milwaukee.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Flectric said:


> I am in no way a fan of porter cable brand, I believe PC is a homeowners brand just like ryobi or craftsman. But their 12v impact and drill combo sells for $150 at lowes and the impact has 950inlbs torque, comes with a drill also for the finer touches. Good set for trimming out, not a complete line up like Milwaukee, or for any brand don't think a 12v set will replace the big boy drills for the heavier drilling/driving.


 
I agree, the 12v stuff is good for general work but you can't beat the Milwaukee 18v drill for beam bores and the Makita 18v impact for the bigger lags and stuff.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

M12 :thumbup:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

B4T said:


> So I have been "foolish" for the past (12) years.. :laughing:
> 
> But I have no problem bending 3/0 CU into a pretzel..


anyone who can't bend 3/0 into a pretzel should be . . . wearing a little girl's dress ? (or something like that)


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

wildleg said:


> anyone who can't bend 3/0 into a pretzel should be . . . wearing a little girl's dress ? (or something like that)


We were running 4/0 recently and yeah, it's a hefty cable, but it's not _that_ bad.


----------



## RadioGuy (Jan 28, 2012)

Frasbee said:


> We were running 4/0 recently and yeah, it's a hefty cable, but it's not _that_ bad.



4/0 ain't no thang. We just finished a job where 3/0 and 4/0 was used for all of our bonds between bus bars and the tower itself. 500mcm and bigger now there you got yourself some fun times.


----------

